# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart glasses >  PogoCam, look and shoot camera attachable to eyewear, PogoTec, Inc., Roanoke, Virginia, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - PogoTec, Inc.

Home page - pogotec.com/pogo-cam

----------


## Airicist

Article "PogoCam is a unique, modular take on camera glasses"
Face: the final frontier of wearable tech?

by Sean O'Kane
November 29, 2016

----------


## Airicist

CES 2017: PogoCam makes glasses-worn cameras more fashionable

Published on Jan 6, 2017




> With Google Glass and others, we've seen the concept of cameras attached to glasses. But the effect has been a bit clunky up until now. PogoCam brings a small 5MP 720p camera to a pair of normal-looking glasses, attaching to one of the sidebars. And it can be easily removed if you're in a environment where having a camera on the side of your head isn't appropriate. The glasses are available in many styles and really do just look like the kind of glasses anyone would be wearing.

----------


## Airicist

HD camera for eyewear: Better than Spy Glasses

Published on May 26, 2017




> Ever wanted Spy Glasses to capture that amazing POV shot, but didn't want the creepiness factor? Check out PogoCam. We make a tiny removable HD camera that attaches to the glasses you already own.

----------


## Airicist

PogoCam: turn regular glasses into camera glasses

Published on Dec 8, 2017




> PogoCam is an HD Video camera that fits onto any pair of prescription glasses or sunglasses. Unlike traditional DVR sunglasses, you can remove it whenever you want. Also - since it works with the glasses you already own, it can match your style (better).  $150.  720p & 5MP camera.

----------

